# Scolopendra Valida



## Steven (Aug 3, 2003)

OLD topic !!!!!
SCROLL DOWN

Hey, just got some news from a german dealer, he will soon have this rather uncommon specie for sale. anybody has some info on these i only know them from this picture and i must say, quite impressive species. the're from Madagascar instead of the middle East as beeing said on the site were this picture came from.

picture taken from
http://www.tarantulaspiders.com/pages/centipedegallery.htm


----------



## wayne the pain (Aug 3, 2003)

*madagascan pede*

hi,they look very cool from picture ,glad im not holding it.
how many scolopendra Sps are they remember reading a old book called guiness book of records animals facts and feats in there it mentions a electric blue pede from the amazon anyone know of it or it to be true would be a awesome sight. :} 
    Ps also in book was a pic of a very large centipede someone was holding =D


----------



## Steven (Aug 3, 2003)

> how many scolopendra Sps are they


that's the same question i'm strugling with for many years now, and still no reliable answer to find , makes them even more intresting animals to study =D


----------



## aftershock (Aug 3, 2003)

I will probably get one in the near future, but I guess it's not from the same dealer.

Gongyles, can you please send me a PM and tell me who the dealer is?

Take care man!


----------



## Steven (Aug 3, 2003)

@ Aftershock,... check your PM buddy


----------



## Steven (Nov 5, 2003)

sorry to bring up a rather old topic,...
but i rememberd this quote 



> I will probably get one in the near future, but I guess it's not from the same dealer


Hey,.. Aftershock

did you got them allready ?
as i'm not getting any respons from the german dealer who had them on his pricelist.

could you give me the adress of your dealer who also
had/has them?

thanx


----------



## aftershock (Nov 5, 2003)

I talked to german guy a few months ago, but them he stopped answering my emails. The swedish guy who did asome invert imports is a more "talk than action" character. Haven't heard much from him either.


----------

